# He says this is true?



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

] asked him about this listing. He claims Toro made blowers for Sears? Is that correct?




http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/grd/4796269697.html


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I can't say with 100% certainty what that is..
But I'm 90% confidant its not a Toro, 
And I'm 90% confidant the seller has no clue who made it either,
So he made up "Toro" because its red, and because it sounds good.
Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Ask him for the snowblower model number..we can cross reference that to get the manufacturer..


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

sscotsman said:


> I can't say with 100% certainty what that is..
> But I'm 90% confidant its not a Toro,
> And I'm 90% confidant the seller has no clue who made it either,
> So he made up "Toro" because its red, and because it sounds good.
> Scot


I'm thinking the same thing but in his email back to me he was certain that Toro made sears blowers. I didn't want a confrontaion with the guy but I don't believe he's correct. He actually changed his listing as he said he would. He originally had it simply listed as a Toro. When I called him out on it he said he'd change it.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

sscotsman said:


> Ask him for the snowblower model number..we can cross reference that to get the manufacturer..


He's probably heard all he wants to hear from me. You ask him, Scot. 
I'm sure it's probably going to be something like 593.xxx


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

I don't know.. But those plastic wheels on bucket should be flat steel I'm quite sure. They look like lawnboy (others too) mower wheels. I had a 10hp sears about that vintage and the bucket wheels were flat steel. Seen others too with steel wheels. I personally would not give that much for that old (and rust in bad area-like seams) for a 5hp. You can get a decent used 6-8hp for that used or just bit more. A 5 or 6hp single stage would serve you well too for that size hp. just my opinion anyway.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Geno said:


> I don't know.. But those plastic wheels on bucket should be flat steel I'm quite sure. They look like lawnboy (others too) mower wheels. I had a 10hp sears about that vintage and the bucket wheels were flat steel. Seen others too with steel wheels. I personally would not give that much for that old (and rust in bad area-like seams) for a 5hp. You can get a decent used 6-8hp for that used or just bit more. A 5 or 6hp single stage would serve you well too for that size hp. just my opinion anyway.


Ain't a'all interested in buying it, Geno. We want to know who the heck made it? And you're correct. It should have steel wheels. Somebody on this forum has a few of them that he's restored but I can't remember who it is.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I'll email him and ask for the model number!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I think the 726 was toro's first two stage snowblower which didn't make the scene until around '71. it would be kind of odd that toro would make a 724 for sears and not for themselves but its not a toro. around here you can find some CL ads saying that its a toro but usually it a troy built or some other old red snowblower


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Did they even make a 522? And those augers...?

I've heard of the 521.....


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Looks like one of those older Murray 536. units to me.

HCBPH has a bunch of them.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

db9938 said:


> Did they even make a 522? And those augers...?
> 
> I've heard of the 521.....


yes toro made a 522 but not in the '70's. looking at the graphics on the dash it looks like a powerthrow 622


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Shryp said:


> Looks like one of those older Murray 536. units to me.
> 
> HCBPH has a bunch of them.


I *knew* somebody here had some and restored a couple. I thought it was Paul. You confirmed it.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Blower*

Here's the same basic machine with a mod - pneumatic tires

They were designed and built by Murray, not Toro. That one in the ad has a problem - the plastic bushings on the auger and likely on the axel. Those are not available any more and though there are bronze bushings available you need the clamshells to hold them on and those aren't available any longer either. It does have one strong point to it - the Tecumseh gearcase in the drive. Another weak point is the augers get rusted onto the auger shaft a lot, they can be removed but it takes work and a torch and press to do it.

If I was looking at this one, I'd offer him maybe $50 max for it and only if you have the clamshells.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks, Paul for clearing it up. I was about 99% sure it's not a Toro. I'm not going to get into it with this guy. I just wanted to satisfy myself about it. 
Lots of times on C'list I'll see Troy Bilt listed as Toro or the other way around. I shoot 'em an email and they've always been appreciative. Not going to try it with this guy. He says that Toro made it. I don't have a dog in this fight so I'm just going to let it go.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*I hear Ya*

It's unbelievable what some people try to pass along as fact when it's pure fiction. Another one I love is when someone lists a Corvette as a convertible because it has a removable targa top. Sorry but a coupe is a coupe and a Murray built blower is still a Murray built blower regardless of what the owner 'thinks'.

Have a Happy Holiday
Paul


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

I bought, and restored a 24' '95 Murray that looks eerily like that subject. I feel that it was built pretty good. There is a picture of it in the gallery, It's in Massapequa waiting some action.
Sid


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> Thanks, Paul for clearing it up. I was about 99% sure it's not a Toro. I'm not going to get into it with this guy. I just wanted to satisfy myself about it.


I understand where you are coming from. I get a burr under my saddle, I will not give up till it is gone.

Kinda fun how we all work together to get minor issues in life such as this figured out. 

To bad not everyone can be as prefect as us (tongue in cheek)


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*small Craftsman*



Sid said:


> I bought, and restored a 24' '95 Murray that looks eerily like that subject. I feel that it was built pretty good. There is a picture of it in the gallery, It's in Massapequa waiting some action.
> Sid


 Actually the overall machine is good, I've bought, rebuilt and sold probably at least 6-7 of them and there's 3 (IIRC) in the shed right now. The stupid plastic bushings is the Achilles heel on that one, they wear and aren't available. On the bigger 7-10 hp units, I've changed them out for Flanged Roller Bearings. Unfortunately I've not found a small enough frame replacement bearing with the right ID to work on the auger of that one without doing a lot of milling on it due to the recess in the auger end-panels recess. If that's ever found, it would be at the top of the list along with one or two others as solid, good value machines as long as the motor is good (it's a twin shaft motor).


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

TORO only makes snow blowers for TORO. they don't do work for other people.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> TORO only makes snow blowers for TORO. they don't do work for other people.


not true, toro makes or made lawn boy snowblowers


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> not true, toro makes or made lawn boy snowblowers


 TORO owns lawn boy.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> TORO owns lawn boy.


 so toro made lawn boy snowblowers


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> so toro made lawn boy snowblowers


 YEP.. did you ever get that 100 year book from them????


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

BROTHER DETROIT check your globe mail.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

LAWN-BOY / LAWN BOY 522R SNOW BLOWER GAS ENGINE WITH ELECTRIC START

Here ya go, William. Right in your back yard too.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> YEP.. did you ever get that 100 year book from them????


 no i didn't


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> BROTHER DETROIT check your globe mail.


 nothing there yet


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

micah68kj said:


> LAWN-BOY / LAWN BOY 522R SNOW BLOWER GAS ENGINE WITH ELECTRIC START
> 
> Here ya go, William. Right in your back yard too.


 over priced for a 522 or i'm too cheap


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

HCPBH
I replaced the plastic bearings with self centering brass along with about $ 175 of other stuff, chute,.gas tank, drive chains, because there were no repair links on the chains. I think it is a good machine now. Waiting to hear how it works.
Sid


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> LAWN-BOY / LAWN BOY 522R SNOW BLOWER GAS ENGINE WITH ELECTRIC START
> 
> Here ya go, William. Right in your back yard too.


That one looks an awful lot like the one in question, just a different paint scheme....hmm


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

db9938 said:


> That one looks an awful lot like the one in question, just a different paint scheme....hmm


You're saying that the green Lawn Boy in Detroit looks like this first one I posted?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

db9938 said:


> That one looks an awful lot like the one in question, just a different paint scheme....hmm


 the seaars is a '70's model, the lawn boy is a '90's model


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Ok, I stand corrected, it does not. Handles and bucket are not a match.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

db9938 said:


> Ok, I stand corrected, it does not. Handles and bucket are not a match.


that stomach bug is affecting your vision


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I wouldn't doubt it.... I haven't been able to look at food without getting a little queasy.


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

Looks to me the auger blades are reversed too


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

HCBPH said:


> Actually the overall machine is good, I've bought, rebuilt and sold probably at least 6-7 of them and there's 3 (IIRC) in the shed right now. The stupid plastic bushings is the Achilles heel on that one, they wear and aren't available. On the bigger 7-10 hp units, I've changed them out for Flanged Roller Bearings. Unfortunately I've not found a small enough frame replacement bearing with the right ID to work on the auger of that one without doing a lot of milling on it due to the recess in the auger end-panels recess. If that's ever found, it would be at the top of the list along with one or two others as solid, good value machines as long as the motor is good (it's a twin shaft motor).


I've got one that I'm parting out. If you need anything, now's the time....


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

sscotsman said:


> I'll email him and ask for the model number!


Did you get ahold of him?


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Parts*



SteelyTim said:


> I've got one that I'm parting out. If you need anything, now's the time....


I sent you a PM.

Paul


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

micah68kj said:


> Did you get ahold of him?


I emailed him Saturday at 9pm, no reply yet.
I doubt he is going to reply.

Scot


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Bearings*



Sid said:


> HCPBH
> I replaced the plastic bearings with self centering brass along with about $ 175 of other stuff, chute,.gas tank, drive chains, because there were no repair links on the chains. I think it is a good machine now. Waiting to hear how it works.
> Sid


Sid

Sent you a PM

Paul


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

sscotsman said:


> I emailed him Saturday at 9pm, no reply yet.
> I doubt he is going to reply.
> 
> Scot


I just shot him an email. I'll let you know if I hear anything from him.


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

HCBPH
I did send an email my machine said it went, I will try again. Anyway here is the info.
3/4 " oilite with 2 bolt flange. It's a two piece steel flange [self centering], heres the bad part $28. each but they fit up, except for the drilling.
Cangro industries.com 
631-454 9000.
I was wondering why I did not get a reply
Sid


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

micah68kj said:


> I just shot him an email. I'll let you know if I hear anything from him.


The silence from his end is deafening. I think he knows we're on to his game, Scot.


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

Scot never had my email how could he email me.
Sid


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Sid said:


> Scot never had my email how could he email me.
> Sid


I think we're getting crossed wires here, Sid, I was referring to the guy in my first post who supposedly has a "Toro manufactured " Craftsman snowblower. Scot and I have botn emailed him, asking for a model number... He won't answer us.


----------



## Sblg43 (Jan 18, 2014)

I have one of these Craftsman snow throwers in my.. ahem.. extra machine pile. The engine died and the PO didn't want to put any money into it. So now it's mine - I don't want to put any money into it either. 

I believe the engine trouble is ignition related - no spark and no desire to fix it.

Maybe somebody on this forum is looking for parts.....

The PO put hex head sheet metal screws in the tires for traction - says they worked great.

I don't know what happened to the heater box over the carb - I suspect that I might have tossed it in the scrap pile and it's long gone.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Sblg43

Too bad on the problems, that's basically a pretty good little unit. If you fix the engine and swap out some pneumatic tires, it's a capable unit.
If you scrap it out, save the transmission, carb and electric starter. The starter around here is unobtainable or expensive.

Paul


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

sscotsman said:


> I'll email him and ask for the model number!


I've emailed him, asking for the model number, three times. Haven't heard a peep from him.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

micah68kj said:


> I've emailed him, asking for the model number, three times. Haven't heard a peep from him.


He probably sold it, didnt bother to delete the Craigslist ad, and is now ignoring all emails about it..happens all the time unfortunately.

Scot


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

sscotsman said:


> He probably sold it, didnt bother to delete the Craigslist ad, and is now ignoring all emails about it..happens all the time unfortunately.
> 
> Scot


I emailed him *again* today. He still has it. He says he hasn't gotten out to the shed to get the number from it. I asked for it .


----------

